# S&W M&P Pro 5" (9mm) Review



## TAPnRACK

So, this evening I purchased my 1st striker fired, polymer gun... although I have a Dept issued Glock 22... this one is mine for instructing purposes and as a range gun... and I simply wanted a polymer gun in my collection.

After looking at all the makes/models, options & features out there... I decided on the M&P Pro Series 5" in 9mm. Without further ado, here it is...







Quite a beauty, the Pro Series comes as a 5" barrel and has a fiber optic front sight with a black-out Novak rear sight.







The trigger is an upgraded one from the standard model and is noticeably less "squishy"... yes, I did compare it to the standard version while at the gun shop. 3 choices of backstraps give the user a variety of palm swell pieces to ensure a secure & stable grip. The Pro Series backstraps are also more aggressively stippled than the standard version.







Really feels great and I can't wait to get out on the outdoor range to really put it through it's paces and see how it performs.







The melonite finish is very nice and i'm sure it will hold up as well as Glock's, Sig's, Beretta's and CZ's do. I have not heard or read any negative reviews or heard/read about durability issues with the melonite finish... it's very well done and has an attractive quality to it as opposed to Sig's combat ready Nitron finish (which wears great btw).

Broke it down, cleaned any & all packing grease (not much to be honest), cleaned the barrel (still dirty from test fire at factory) and proceeded to lube and reassemble... which was as easy as anyone could ask for.

So far I really like the way this feels, it's very balanced and points very well (especially for having a long slide on a polymer frame). The front fiber optic really stands out and is very, very fast to acquire against the black-out rear sights. Being a 5" barrel give a generous sight radius which should increase accuracy over the standard version of the M&P9. This would make for an excellent competition pistol as well as a HD or a possible duty gun. Another feature standard to M&P's is the metal reinforced polymer frame... which increases it's strength and rigidity.

I'll do some updates after I get some rounds down range and give my honest opinion on it's performance & accuracy. I'll try to mix up factory ammo with reloads to really see if any issues or malfunctions occur.

Stay tuned... hope you enjoyed my initial overview post.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Beautiful gun. The Pro Series is also available in the 4.25" barrel. That one gets night sights, front and rear, with the rear being Novaks. I have one in 9mm and I shoot it often. Very accurate gun.

Product: Model M&P9


----------



## Fon1961

Sharp looking gun, congrat's!


----------



## rustygun

Nice looking gun. A friend of mine who's opinion on firearms I respect greatly has one. He loves it and would take it over all his other guns.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Took it out to the range this morning... it was cold (35 degrees) and windy... felt like single digit weather. Due to conditions, I was wearing gloves for this first run with my M&P Pro. Shot great and groups were very tight considering the less than ideal weather... but it was a good opportunity to train in the cold & mud. Never pass up the chance to train in crap weather... you'll learn more about your firearms, gear and yourself.

Factory ammo fed flawlessly but the reloads had a few FTF's for some reason. Switched back to factory ammo and no more issues. I'll chalk that up to the cheap a$$ reloads that were from a new source. Used Blazer Brass and Winchester (WB) today, next time i'll run some PMC rounds as well. The extra aggressive stippling really felt good and should come on the standard models as well imo.

Sights worked well and found no issues with the fiber optic front and black-out rear. I have green fiber optic front sights on 3 other guns... so I liked the fact they came standard on my Pro Series. I would have changed it out to fiber optic (green) down the road anyway... this just saved me time.

Recoil was minimal and I was able to shoot strings of fire while staying on target. The extended beavertail, long slide and low bore axis definitely helped while shooting one handed using both strong & support hands. The ergos proved to be as nice while shooting as it was handling in the store and at home.

Trigger took a little getting used to, but was actually quite nice. After the initial take-up... it had a nice, crisp break. Again, I was wearing gloves so it was a pleasant surprise to still be able to anticipate when the shot would break. As far as the reset, I had heard this was S&W's biggest issue as far as the reset not being audible and not being felt by the shooter... most consider it not up to par with Glocks and similar makes. While I couldn't hear a distinct "click" while resetting (again outdoors)... I could feel the reset and felt it was distinct enough to notice even with gloves on. I'd rather be able to feel the reset than hear it anyway... so I have no gripes in that department.

Highlight of the morning as running a steel tree (8" discs) an 50 yards. First shot was a "ding" and my buddy's who were shooting their AR-15's started cheering. Considering the cold & wearing gloves (and shivering a bit)... I am quite proud of all my hits on the steel tree at 150 ft... there were a few misses too, lol.

All in all, a great first outing and got my first 150 rds through this pistol. The morning was supposed to be for rifle training (5.56 & .308)... but I had to squeeze in some pistol work under the circumstances... having just purchased it the night before.

I will continue to review after a climate controlled, indoor session to report any further thoughts and impressions. So far I have to say i'm pleased with the new acquisition.


----------



## denner

Sounds good, great review and keep us updated. A very ergonomic looking pistol indeed. I've heard that all the latest model M&P's employ the updated trigger reset system as on the Shield. I agree, a crisp, distinct and consistent reset from feel is all I need. While I own PX4's and 92's which have a light audible click in a very silent atmosphere, I'm just not relying or paying attention to anything audible while firing the weapon and doubt if I could hear it anyway w/ earplugs and wouldn't rely or pay attention to an audible click w/o.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Thanks Denner, glad some of you guys are enjoying my ongoing review. Knowing I was going to pick up this particular model, I had already ordered a kydex holster and spare mag holder from ZCS... should be delivered by the end of the month. I'll be adding info on that to my review post as well. Went with a mix of OD Green (outer) & Coyote Tan (inner) for the holster.


----------



## USMarine89

Congrats on your Smith, I have the same one and I like it very much. I also own glocks, and a R1 1911.


----------



## TAPnRACK

UPDATE:

Just tested the trigger pull with my trigger gauge. Breaks right at 5lbs consistently after multiple pulls.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Just got my kydex holsters in... went with OD Green outer and Coyote Tan inside... with Coyote rivits. These both are the new design with retention screws.





















Close up of retention screw option...







I'll have to give em' a try before doing a review... but i've ordered a few sets from ZCS before and have always been very satisfied with their products, quality of kydex, fit, pricing and speed of getting their custom products out.


----------



## beamon

Nice job, TapnRack. Great photos, too!


----------



## GCBHM

Excellent review! I'm thinking of trading my G17 in now!!! LOL!!!


----------



## SouthernBoy

GCBHM said:


> Excellent review! I'm thinking of trading my G17 in now!!! LOL!!!


No, keep your G17 and get an M&P. You'll then have two of the best polymer pistols out there.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> No, keep your G17 and get an M&P. You'll then have two of the best polymer pistols out there.


Well I have the G17 & 19, but I will keep them. My next purchase will be the Sig MK25, but you can rest assured the M&P 9 & 45 4" is next.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Good advise SB... I had a buddy who was a die hard "Glock Guy" try it out and bought one for himself the very next week. Now he has 2 great polymer handguns. Loving the 5" sight radius... hoping to do a few IDPA matches over the Summer and see how high I can place.


----------

